# 2014 Summer Contest has begun!



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Carolina Storm is proud to announce our 4th annual summer contest for hedgehogs has begun! :grin:

2014 Summer Contest

This is a photo contest for hedgehogs, pictures should be of a summer time theme with at least one hedgehog in it. NO PHOTOSHOP PLEASE! One entry per household. When submitting pictures please include your name, location and hogs name. Pictures can be sent to [email protected] or you can use our Facebook fan page if you'd prefer. 

Deadline to enter is June 29th. We will have a poll for everyone to cast a vote, the polls will open June 30th and the poll will close on July 6th, at midnight. The 20 photos with the most votes will move on to the judging round where a panel of judges from the USA, UK and Canada will then make the final decision. The judges will also be selecting five honorable mention winners from the photos that don't make the top 20. Winners will be declared on or about the 7th day of July.

Prizes: • Winner of poll voting - Choice of Carolina Storm Wheel (winner pays shipping)

• 1st place of judging - Wins a $30 Petsmart gift card courtesy of our good friend Ille(owner of Saltspring Island Chocolates) and maker of the best caramel on earth, choice of any Carolina Storm wheel along with a snuggle sack made by our good friend Lynn over at Oceanfront Hedgehogs. Shipping is free.

• 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th place - win choice of Carolina Storm wheel and a snuggle sack courtesy of Oceanfront Hedgehogs (winners pay shipping)

• We will also have five Honorable Mention winners selected from the photos that don't make the top 20, they win choice of any Carolina Storm wheel and a Snuggle Sack courtesy of Oceanfront Hedgehogs(winners pay shipping).

You can view the photos here http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2014-summer-contest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

!0 have entered so far! Check em out.


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Such a fun idea! I'm afraid to take my hedgie outside because we spray our yard for bugs. Good luck to everyone who sent in photos!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

NewHedgieOwner100 said:


> Such a fun idea! I'm afraid to take my hedgie outside because we spray our yard for bugs. Good luck to everyone who sent in photos!


No need to go outside, a pic in the grass is cool but there are lots of ways to be creative/use props and never go outside.


----------



## Reeze (May 30, 2014)

That sounds very interesting! I'll be sure to enter. Any hints as to what our judges will be looking for?


----------



## xanandali (May 19, 2014)

I will try to enter, but I wanna win caramel to heck with the gift card HAHAHA  I just love taking pics of my little guy. Cant wait to see what others do!


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

LarryT said:


> No need to go outside, a pic in the grass is cool but there are lots of ways to be creative/use props and never go outside.


I will take it into consideration! I have only had my hedgie for a week and she's still getting used too things.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Reeze said:


> That sounds very interesting! I'll be sure to enter. Any hints as to what our judges will be looking for?


You should look through the past contest on our website.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

20 have entered so far  Still plenty of time to get them pics sent over to [email protected]


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Is there a maximum of how many people can enter?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Teddi4211 said:


> Is there a maximum of how many people can enter?


No but you can only enter one picture per household.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

23 and counting!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

This is probably a stupid question, but where do I go to post a picture? I can't send to the yahoo account.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Melanie G. said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but where do I go to post a picture? I can't send to the yahoo account.


Here's a link to our facebook fan page 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Carolina-Storm-Hedgehog-Wheels/219028394814459?ref_type=bookmark


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

31 have entered!  Check em out, way to cute! 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2014-summer-contest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

59 have entered  check them out http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2014-summer-contest.html
Still plenty of time to get them pics sent over to [email protected]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

61 have entered so far, the deadline to enter is near so get them pics sent to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2014-summer-contest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Our Summer contest has 68 entries so far, hoping for a lot more! You only have till weeks end to share your hog with the world. Here's Bella Rae, our latest entry, enjoying a night out at the local drive in. http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2014-summer-contest.html


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Just summited a picture to the contest. There is some stiff competition! But figured I would try and send something before it's over. Maybe I'll win one of the Carolina wheels everyone's talking about. Lol


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This is the last weekend to enter the summer photo contest, 79 have entered, check em out here  http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2014-summer-contest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The poll has opened! Vote for all your favorites, you can vote for as many photos as you'd like but you can only vote one time, so make your votes count. http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2014-summer-contest.html


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I couldn't tell I was "voting" on my Iphone untill I hit vote button then it was too late. Maybe it's because I used my iphone? either way that blows... Anyways good luck everyone. Awsome pics in there!!


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

I get my hedgie tomorow, and will be sure to enter.  Good luck to all of the contestants. (there are some way cute pictures on the website!)


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Artist, I think it is too late to enter the contest now. It's only voting going on.

But congrats on your new hedgie tommorow!! I bet it feels like Christmas lol.. post some pics when you get your baby home


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

When will winners be posted?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The winners from our 2014 Summer Contest have been posted! Thanks to all that entered, the photos will always be on the website for all the world to see, thanks so much for sharing, we are all winners in my eyes! 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2014-summer-contest.html


----------

